# Notwendiges Equipment für Katalogfotos???



## crazychicken (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,

denke hier bin ich richtig...
Also bin Grafikerin, bei einem Unternehmen beschäftigt in dem ich die komplette Werbung (Erstellung aller Werbemittel für Produkte etc sowie Mediaplanung und Schaltung)alleine abwickle.
Nun soll ich zukünftig auch alle Produkte für unseren Katalog fotografieren was ein echtes Problem ist!!! 

Da ich absolut keine Ahnung vom Fotografieren habe (meiner Meinung nach sollte das auch in professioneller Hand bleiben... aber: Sparmaßnahmen,und was tut man nicht alles um in Lohn und Brot zu bleiben??)

Ich suche also Leute die mir sagen welche Austattung ich brauche um vernünftige und einigermaßen professionelle Photos zu bekommen. 
Kamera ist vorhanden ich brauche aber noch Leuchten etc. pp 
und für Tipps jeglicher Art bin ich dankbar.
Achso, eventuell solltet Ihr noch wissen was es zu fotografieren gilt:
Hauptsächlich Pflanzgefäße mal mit mal ohne Pflanzen, teilweise auch recht große Produkte Gefäße bis zu 1m Höhe und jede Menge kleinerer Zubehörteile.


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. Mai 2003)

Du brauchst eine vernünftige Bühne, vorzugsweise mit überzügen in verschiedenen Farben, falls Du hinterher per PC noch was freistellen willst, dann eine Mittelformatkamera weil die einen Studiotauglichen Verschluß hat, alternativ tut es aber auch eine sehr gute Kleinbildkamera oder Digicam, dann Brauchst Du noch Studioleuchten usw usf.
Sowas professionell zu betreiben ist echt ein Heidenaufwand.
Wenn es nicht so aufwendig sein soll, dann bleibt Dir nicht viel anderes als das gute alte Trial and Error, also bewaffnet mit einer ordentlichen Menge von Steh-/ und Klemmlampen loszulegen, das allerwichtigste sind dann Diffusoren, also sozusagen weiße Regenschirme die vor die Lampen geschnallt werden und das Licht weicher machen. Ziel der Übung ist es, ein möglichst gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtetes Objekt mit einer leichten diffusen Schattenkante unten um die Basis zu erzeugen, keinerlei Schlagschatten zu produzieren, und auch das Objekt nirgends überzubeleuchten.


----------



## crazychicken (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo Kaprolactam,

mann was für ein Name ein wahrer Zungen ach nee Fingerbrecher (lach)

erst mal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, und jetzt werde ich Dich mit Fragen überhäufen!!!
Also es wäre da nur noch zu klären woher ich den ganzen Stuff bekommen kann...natürlich am liebsten für fast geschenkt...Ich sage nur: Sparmaßnahmen.
Eventuell hast Du einen Tipp oder Kontakt an den Du mich weiterleiten kannst? Die Lampen die Du erwähnt hast: tun es da auch Bauleuchten bzw Halogenfluter? 
Müssen die Lampen eine bestimmte Wärme haben(ich denke da an Normlicht oder hat das nichts zu bedeuten)?
Worin unterscheiden sich Mittelformat zu einer Digicam (Canon,Semiprofmodell)


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. Mai 2003)

HIER geht es auch um Equipment. Ich hab selbst leider keine Ahnung, les nur gern im Fotografie-Forum


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. Mai 2003)

Also Bauleuchten oder Halogenfluter taugen nur was, wenn du in S/W fotografierst. Für Farbfotos sieht das ziemlich übel aus, da braucht man schon vernünftiges Equipment.
Ich besorge mir mein Zeug immer bei Photo Impex, aber Studioausrüstung habe ich nicht selber sondern dafür gehe ich immer in den Uni ins Studio. Mietstudios wären vielleicht auch eine Überlegung wert, aber ich habe nicht so den Überblick was sowas kostet.


----------



## crazychicken (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo Caleb,

da war ich vorhin auch schon...
habe aber den genialen Link der dort von Vitalis hinterlegt ist schlicht überlesen. Also bedankt
Für alle die das hier mitverfolgen hier gehts lang


----------



## Leola13 (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo verrücktes Huhn,

der angegebene Link ist gut.

... aber zusätzliche Anmerkungen :

Digital hin Digital her. Die Kamera muss 
manuell einzustellen sein (Blende/Belichtung) sonst kriegst du
Probleme bei der Tiefenschärfe. (Du musst ja das Objekt vom Hintergrund freistellen). So eine Kamera wird in Digital schnell teuer. Wenn du aber sowieso in PS o.ä. weiterbearbeitest ist ja (wahrscheinlich) nur das Objekt wichtig und du kommst evtl. mit einer normalen Digitalkamera auch hin.

Frag doch mal einen "Hochzeitsfotografen" ob du sein Studio benutzen darfst. 
Bei kleinen Objekten brauchst du vieleicht auch ein MAkroobjektiv.
Bei großen Objekten denk an den "großen" Raum.


----------



## crazychicken (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leola 13,

das mit dem mitbenutzen von irgendeinem Studio sollte ja eigentlich vermieden werden... 
Mein Chef hat da seine ganz eigenen Vortellungen..
Platz wäre genug da, haben hier ein riesiges Gewächshaus.
Kamera ist auch vorhanden es geht wirklich nur um solche Dinge wie Lampen, Hintergründe und Tipps zur Ausleuchtung!
Aber ich werde vermutlich doch viel experimentieren müssen um die gewünschte Qualität zu erhalten.


----------



## Vitalis (15. Mai 2003)

Hi crazychicken,
also ich weiß jetzt nicht wie professionell die Fotos sein müssen und was das überhaupt heißt.  Aber wenn es ganz günstig sein soll, dann kann auch eine Digitalkamera mit einem externen Blitzgerät schon reichen. Man kann dann indirekt gegen eine weiße Wand oder ähnliches blitzen und von den anderen Seiten des Motivs (Schatten-)Aufheller aufstellen, z.B. weiße Styroporplatten. So bekommt man schön weiches Licht, aber es ist auf diese Art schwerer immer die gleiche Lichtsituation zu bekommen... kostet aber fast nichts. Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine Digicam sein, weil man hier sofort kontrollieren kann ob das Licht passt.

Ich weiß nicht wie groß die Fotos im Katalog sein müssen, aber sagen wir mal sie sind eine halbe A4-Seite hoch, dann reicht schon eine 3 Megapixel Kamera. Wie Leola schon sagte, muß sie manuell einstellbar sein und eben einen Standard-Blitzschuh besitzen, wo dann der externe Blitz draufkommt.

Hier sind ein paar Fotos, die ich auf diese Weise für eBay gemacht habe. Dabei kam es mir nicht darauf an, daß der Hintergrund komplett weiß ist, aber das kann man leicht hinbekommen. Außerdem läßt sich hinterher am PC auch viel machen...

32Bit unter Windows einschalten, sonst gibts Streifen in den Fotos:
http://www.vitaxia.de/ebay/gameboy/gb01.jpg
http://www.vitaxia.de/ebay/gameboy/gb03.jpg
http://www.vitaxia.de/ebay/gameboy/gb02.jpg
http://vitalis.eichwald.bei.t-online.de/ebay/schuhe/schuh01.jpg
http://www.vitaxia.de/ebay/bart/bart05.jpg
http://www.vitaxia.de/ebay/bart/bart03.jpg

Und dann.. gibt es da noch fertige TableTop Systeme. Sowas in etwa  
Ist vielleicht auch keine teure und schlechte Möglichkeit. Hier ein paar Links dazu:

http://www.fotokoch.org/allzub/repro.shtml
http://www.imaging-one.de/Zubehoer/AufnahmetischeKaiserTopTable.htm

Und wie gesagt, eine Digitalkamera erleichtert Dir bei solchen Dingen das Leben enorm! Es muß keine teure sein.

Grüße,
Vitalis


----------



## crazychicken (15. Mai 2003)

Hi Vitalis,

nur ganz kurz, weil mich leider ein eiliger Job in Atem hält (kennt doch jeder wenns besonders eilig ist, funktioniert wieder irgendwas nicht!)
Alsooo, Deine Bilder finde ich eigentlich schon ziemlich professionell und Deine Links sind sehr gut vielen Dank, aber würdest Du mir Deine Technik nochmal etwas genauer beschreiben? So á la Fotografieren für Dummies...grins. Wäre echt nett von Dir.
Übrigens finde ich es super so viel Feedback auf mein Thema zu bekommen

Euer verrücktes Huhn


----------



## Leola13 (15. Mai 2003)

@crazychicken

hab ich da richtig gelesen ??? Riesiges Gewächshaus ???

Was wilsst du mehr ? Leicht bedeckter Himmel (diffuses Licht,
aber hell, kein direktes Sonnenlicht wegen der Schatten), ein
paar Aufheller aus Styropor wie Vitalis schon gesagt hat, ein
Bettlaken als Hintergrund und los gehts !!


----------



## Gi.Joe (17. Mai 2003)

Eine berechtigte Frage:

Ist der Preis für die Ausrüstung nicht *mindestens* genauso so teuer, wie für die ProduktFotografie ?


Das sollte man mal überlegen... und da du ja fast *garkeine* Ahnung von sowas hast...  

Es gibt auch sicher irgendwelche Kniffe bei Motiven, wie z.B. Pflanzen, BierFlaschen, Schuhen etc.


----------



## Vitalis (17. Mai 2003)

Aaalso, sorry daß ich erst jetzt antworte, aber ich war die letzte Zeit immer unterwegs. 

Okay ich versuche mal zu beschreiben wie ich die Sache über die Bühne bringe. Hier erstmal drei Fotos:
Aufbau 1 Aufbau 2 Schuß

Das mag jetzt irgendwie lächerlich aussehen, aber ich hatte nicht viel Zeit es aufzubauen. Du kannst Dir vorstellen, daß man es auch besser und größer machen kann.  Also wie Du siehst, hab ich da einen weißen Hintergrund benutzt und eine Styroporplatte zum Aufhellen, die man überall hinstellen oder befestigen kann. Rechts neben dem ganzen Aufbau ist eine weiße Wand und natürlich die weiße Decke des Zimmers.

Wenn man jetzt ein Blitzgerät wie dieses nimmt und auf eine Kamera steckt, dann kann man ihn, anstatt direkt aufs Motiv, gegen die weiße Wand bzw. Decke richten. Denn er läßt sich sowohl nach oben als auch seitlich schwenken. Dadurch, daß das Licht vom riesigen Reflektor "weiße Wand" zurückgeworfen wird, entstehen sehr weiche Schatten, die man eben zusätzlich noch aufhellen kann um das Objekt freizustellen. Wenn der Hintergrund mal nicht komplett weiß sein sollte, kann man das recht leicht in Photoshop nachholen. Der Blitz muß unbedingt auch zur Seite schwenkbar sein, was nicht bei jedem der Fall ist!

Wenn keine Wand da ist, macht man eben selber eine aus Papier oder sonstwie, Du kannst ja beliebig variieren und ausprobieren. Mit Digicam ist das alles kein Problem. 

Wichtig ist halt, daß Du eine Digitalkamera mit Blitzschuh hast, wo man so einen Blitz draufstecken kann. Z.b. diese wären geeignet: Canon G3 (600 Euro) und  Fuji Finepix S602Z (590 Euro, ******e fallen die Preise  Hm, mehr fallen mir im Moment gar nicht ein. Die Canon G3 produziert sehr saubere, qualitativ fantastische Fotos. Die Fuji ist an sich eine geniale Kamera, die Bildqualität kommt an die G3 aber nicht ran, wobei sie für den Katalog reichen dürfte.

Dieses Foto habe ich übrigens ohne Blitz geschossen, weil meiner grad in Reparatur ist. Es war nur Tageslicht da, dementsprechend sieht es nicht ganz so toll aus. Außerdem kann man das Licht so kaum beeinflussen.

Weiß nicht was ich noch schreiben soll, am besten Du stellst einfach konkrete Fragen wenn Du noch irgendwas wissen willst. 

Grüße,
Vitalis


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Mai 2003)

Nur kurz zur Info und ohne besonders großen Informationsgehalt:

Der Beruf des Fotografen ist in Deutschland ein Handwerksberuf,
zu dem es eine entsprechende Ausbildung (Lehre/Studium) gibt.
Dieses Berufsbild ist weitestgehend ebenso geschützt, wie der
Beruf des Elektroinstallateurs oder Schreiners.
Ausnahme davon ist der freiberufliche Fotograf, dessen Arbeit
weniger der handwerklichen Tätigkeit, sondern der künstlerischen
Arbeit zuzuordnen ist. Letzteres dürfte für den o.g. Bereich der
Produktfotografie kaum zutreffen.

Nicht, dass das zwangsläufig ein Drama für dich oder deinen Chef
wäre. Aber trotzdem evtl. gut zu wissen, denn streng genommen darf
er dich nicht als Fotograf(in) beschäftigen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## crazychicken (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leola13, hallo Vitalis und lightbox,

war übers WE weg und habe daher noch nicht wieder geantwortet...

zu Leola13: ja riesiges Gewächshaus, aber mit Folien abgeklebt und daher nicht ganz so hell, aber immerhin viel Platz.

zu Vitalis: Du bist echt der Hit! Deine Anleitungen helfen mir schon sehr! 
Eine konkrete Frage wäre: Kann ich an unserer Camera auch ohne Blitzschuh irgendwie einen externen Blitz anschliessen? Wir haben hier eine Digitalcamera von Casio QV-3000EX/lr mit 3,3 Megapixel; 3x optical Zoom(6x digital Zoom);interner Blitz (also ohne Aufsatzmöglichkeit)

zu lightbox: Tja lightbox Du sprichts mir in der Tat aus der Seele, denn ich fühle mich gar nicht wohl dabei... viel lieber wäre mir, wir würden die Fotos wie bisher bei einem Fotografen machen lassen... (der übrigens immer gute Fotos für uns geschossen hat!)
Aber würde das nicht bedeuten, das ich meine Arbeit verweigere und dafür die Kündigung bekommen kann?

Es grüßt euch alle 
Euer Crazychicken


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2003)

also mit der Kündigung bei "Arbeitsverweigerung", daß ist nicht ganz
so einfach. Aber ich bin nur Betriebsratsmitglied und kein Anwalt.

Du solltest es aber gar nicht erst so weit kommen lassen.

Auf der anderen Seite: dein Chef will doch gute Fotos !
Also muß er dir Zeit geben. (zur Erstellung dieser Fotos) 
Wenn dann das Equipment nicht ausreichend ist, bekommt er eben nicht so gute Fotos. 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde erst einmal mit den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten anfangen. Learning by doing. 
Auf keinen Fall aber ablehnen. Vielleicht sieht er dann ja ein, daß es so nicht geht. Oder aber du machst super klasse Fotos und alle sind zufrieden. 

NAchtrag : Arbeitsverweigerung machst du nur, wenn du dich weigerst, die in deinem Arbeitsvertrag (Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung) festgelegten Pflichten zu erfüllen. siehe : (Seite 4) http://www.job-pages.de/pdf-recht/9-kuendigung.pdf


----------



## Vitalis (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazychicken _
> *zu Vitalis: Du bist echt der Hit! Deine Anleitungen helfen mir schon sehr!
> Eine konkrete Frage wäre: Kann ich an unserer Camera auch ohne Blitzschuh irgendwie einen externen Blitz anschliessen? Wir haben hier eine Digitalcamera von Casio QV-3000EX/lr mit 3,3 Megapixel; 3x optical Zoom(6x digital Zoom);interner Blitz (also ohne Aufsatzmöglichkeit)*


Hey, Eure Kamera scheint richtig gut und legendär zu sein 
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/02/64-de.htm
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/04/28-de.htm
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/04/57-de.htm

Leider seh ich aber keine Möglichekeit einen Blitz anzuschließen. Es gibt aber Blitzgeräte, die den kleinen Blitz der Kamera registrieren und sich selber gleichzeitig auslösen. Damit hättest Du einen komplett "entfesselten" Blitz, aber dazu kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen...

http://www.metz.de/1_metz_2000/m_pages_deutsch/main_index.php3?link=4&sub=1&linkname=mecablitz
Klick mal auf dieser Seite auf den Blitz "34 CS-2 digital". Das ist so einer, den man auch ohne Blitzschuh nutzen kann. Lies dir mal den Text dort durch. Mich verwirrt das ein wenig: "Eignet sich somit für viele Digitalkameras - sogar für Modelle ohne spezielle Blitzanschlussmöglichkeiten, die mit einem Messvorblitz ausgestattet sind." Ich hab noch nie eine Digicam gesehen, die so einen Messvorblitz haben soll. Ich weiß auch nicht..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Mai 2003)

Hi nochmal,

ich muss mich erstmal entschuldigen für das, was jetzt kommt. Es ist
weder persönlich noch demotivierend gemeint. Eher vielleicht als ganz
dezenter Tritt in den Hintern, um hier jemanden in Richtung Realität
zu schubsen.

Es kann doch nicht ernsthaft angehen, dass die dein Chef mit so einem
Schrott ausstattet, um Produktfotos zu bekommen. Was um Himmels Willen
bildet der sich denn ein? Glaubt der, gute Fotos seien mit Fingerschnipps
von jedem jederzeit machbar?

Leute, wir reden hier nicht von einer Hobbytätigkeit,
hier gehts um beruflichen Einsatz.

Das "Equipment" ist SCHROTT, mehr nicht. Diese Kamera ist ein Hohn.
Da fällt mir echt nix mehr ein, wenn ich das lese.
Vielleicht solltest du (crazychicken) deinem Chef klarmachen, dass
du zwar schon (evtl.) Lust hast auf die Aufgabe, aber eben nur unter
der Voraussetzung, dass du ordentliches Equipment bekommst und eine
wie auch immer geartete Fortbildungsmaßnahme.
Sowas hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Arbeitsverweigerung zu tun.
Das ist so, als würde ein Chef von einem Grafik-Designer verlangen,
er solle sich doch mit MS Paint und StarOffice zufrieden geben.
Ein 3-fach optischer Zoom, wow. 
Da gehört ne ordentliche Kamera her, ordentliche Objektive und eine
ordentliche Studioblitzanlage.

Wirklich unglaublich, wie ignorant ein ahnungsloser Chef gegenüber den
Arbeitsbedingungen und Voraussetzungen sein kann.
Ne Casio-Schnappschuss-Schrott-Scherbe 
Sowas macht mich echt wütend, sorry.

Gruß
lightbox, der es echt nicht fassen kann


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2003)

... dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen !!!!

(Ausser : Wie sag ichs meinem Chef ??)


----------



## Vitalis (11. Juni 2003)

Hm.. darf ich fragen, wie diese Sache nun ausgegangen ist?

Grüße,
Vitalis


----------



## Kind der Sonne (11. Juni 2003)

Ich bau mir mein "Studio" aus IKEA-Schreibtischlampen mit Handtüchern davor und weißer Pappe als HIntergrund. Kostet nix, ist zwar auch nichtso toll aber brauchbar.


----------



## crazychicken (12. Juni 2003)

Hi Vitalis,

tja Du darfst fragen aber die Antwort ist ziemlich deprimierend!!!!
Habe das ganze mit meinem Chef besprochen, auch dass ich mich in einem speziellen Forum (also hier) vorher erkundigt habe.
Seine Antwort: Man wäre nicht erfolgreich im Leben wenn man alles kleindiskutiert, ein bisschen mehr Innovation und Engagement meinerseits wären wohl angebracht, ausserdem müsste die Qualität der Fotos ja auch nicht unbedingt so gut sein hauptsache man erkennt was... (Meiner Meinung nach ein Witz die Antwort!!)

Also habe ich so gut es ging (mit hilfe Eurer Hinweise und Tips)einige Fotos gemacht, und was soll ich sagen, man kann Sie verwenden aber sind Sie gut?? Ich weiß nicht...
Ich für mich habe lange darüber nachgedacht und beschlossen daß ich professionelle Arbeit in einem professionellen Betrieb leisten will, also bin ich zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuem Job...

Sollte jemand Jobmäßig was hören, sagt mir bescheid. Raum Krefeld, Viersen, Mönchengladbach und Düsseldorf.

Liebe Grüße und noch mal vielen Dank an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben mir Tipps zu geben!

Euer Crazychicken


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazychicken _
> *... ein bisschen mehr Innovation und Engagement ...*



Ich kann mich nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass dein (Noch)-Chef dir
etwas empfiehlt, was er für sich selbst nicht beherzigt!? Mir klingt
das alles mehr nach Gewinnmaximierung zulasten der Mitarbeiter und
unter Missachtung jeglichen Anspruches.

Naja, ich drück dir ganz doll die Daumen, dass du einen besseren
Arbeitgeber findest, bei dem deine Fähigkeiten gefördert werden und
du dich entwickeln kanst.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Kind der Sonne (12. Juni 2003)

Ich glaube aber,dass sich die Jobsuche schwierig gestalten wird.
Geh mal auf echtzeit.com und guck da unter Jobs, das ist so die einzige Werbeagentur, die ich kenne weil sie dem Vater von meinem Freund gehört ;-)


----------



## Gi.Joe (12. Juni 2003)

d.h. dann automatisch, dass sie bei keiner anderen Agentur nen Job findet, nur weil du leider nur eine kennst, und die ja noch zufällig dem vater deines Freundes gehört ?


----------

